# New sig



## strata8 (Aug 10, 2008)

Built from the ground up using Adobe Fireworks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









What do you think?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 10, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Built from the ground up using Adobe Fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so...so

i am actually makeing a thread 2marow in which i will offer to make animated or any kind of signatures for people so i f you want a gizzilion time better one come to the thread i will post you the link 2marow


----------



## strata8 (Aug 10, 2008)

I've also made a few custom ones, like this:


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 10, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've also made a few custom ones, like this:



Oh is thath the one you made for Dieforit , i made him one to today a animated 1 lol

well if u want me to make 1 for you tell me some specifications or things you want your sig to be about and if you want it to be animated or not and i will make you one for sure


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Built from the ground up using Adobe Fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks gud man
got the inspiration from vista?


----------



## strata8 (Aug 10, 2008)

reym said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you could say that


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 10, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea that's my one


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 10, 2008)

I like it. Clean and very very blue, makes me wish it was still sunny outside this weekend


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sound as if you make sigs better than strata.
I really think you should trim out your animated person better on your sig if you want to say that.

strata made a very clean sig, which is pleasant to look at.
and now you are over exagurating everything saying you can make a sig for him that is "gazzilion" times better, but looking at your sig you are using yourself, I don't think you can say that.

everybody has different styles, and you really should not compare yours with somebody else's.

By reading your post, it sounds a little offensive, while implying "no, I make sigs better than you"


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 17, 2008)

You would be eaten competition wise.  

It really looks like you didn't do much with it.  Just a couple of lines and text.  Fireworks isn't really meant to handle tag-making.  It's similar to illustrator.  I recommend creating sigs with Photoshop.  And definitely read up on those tuts.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice Cold said:
			
		

> You would be eaten competition wise.
> 
> It really looks like you didn't do much with it.  Just a couple of lines and text.  Fireworks isn't really meant to handle tag-making.  It's similar to illustrator.  I recommend creating sigs with Photoshop.  And definitely read up on those tuts.


Oh well!
Its simple and it looks good.
Doesn;t hurt my eyes!


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 21, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Ice Cold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. No seizures.


----------

